# Rear Slide Lube



## charlesy (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a 2005 21rs .The rear slide is sort of hard to pull out . What do you guys do to lube the rollers .I also noticed that underneath it has 2 white plastic round rollers . Mine do not roll while pulling out. The slide just slides across them .Is this normal? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

The roller should roll. Do the rollers make contact with the slides?
I've never had the need to lube rollers, but if yours are not rolling despite of making contact with slides then you may try to lube it with WD40.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Make sure you have the side door open to let air in when pulling out the slide.
Pull the slide all the way out.
Go back inside and check the seal around the frame.
If it is tight at the top and not the bottom.You need to adjust the rails longer.(push slide in to do this)
Opposite if the other way around.You may be fighting the top rollers and need to shorten yours a few turns.
If you can roll the wheels fine without a load I doubt they are the problem.


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

I shot some WD40 into the sides of the rollers and that did the trick.


----------



## charlesy (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys. Does anyone have any problems with the rollers underneath the slide (the ones that are mounted to the trailer).They are a couple of inches wide and are white plastic . The ones that are mounted to the back of the slide work fine . Once the slide is pulled out you can see these underneath .


----------

